# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  چت تصویری با Node.js

## 543310

سلامی دوباره...!
با استفده از Node.js میتونید یک سایت چت تصویری راه بیاندازید...! خیلی جالبه نه؟ کافیه یه سرچ تو گوگل در مورد Web RTC بزنید و یا یه سر به سایت http://peerjs.com/ بزنید و خودتون به راحتی باهاش کار کنید.
اینم لینک مثال های peerjs

----------

